# Tip for removing grease stains



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I was eating lunch and I got meatloaf all over my light grey shirt. I put some of Dr. Bronner's Sal Sud's on there rubed it and let it sit and rinsed it with vinger. It's good as new! I also read you can use and colorless dish detergent for this.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I use dawn dish soap for all of my greasy stains.


----------

